# Christmas Shopping Online in Mexico



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi I decided to shop my Christmas presents this year by buying Mexican only products, using the following online retailers. However unlike amazon, they only send a confirmation of purchase but no estimated delivery times. So does anyone have a clue on how long they take in the busiest time of the year?

I've added an estimated delivery from what I could research, but I'll edit the post with notes on the actual delivery times.

City to deliver: Los Mochis, Sinaloa 


Purchased	From Est.Del Delivered

1/12/16 Liverpool 5-13th Dec
2/12/16 Sears 1 5-8th Dec
4/12/16 Sears 2 7-10th Dec
4/12/16 El Palacio de Hierro 7-13th Dec


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I suspect it is more the method of shipping (DHL, UPS, Mexpost, Estafeta etc).

Lately I have been having great success purchasing via MercadoLibre...


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

And I should add - we have both US based and Mexican based credit cards. Normally on MercadoLibro we use our Mexican card - but on the most recent purchase I used the US Visa card. We are still waiting for the transaction to clear, 3 days later.


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

El Palacio de Hierro order just delivered. Took 8 days delivery.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Liverpool tends to be a bit slow. Their deliveries have been at the end of the estimated time period. We live in the Mexico City metro area and have used on-line ordering several times with the same delivery results. Over Buen Fin we tried store delivery and it also was available towards the end of their estimated time.


----------

